

Do you have time for friends? - jakubmal

I'm in the high school currently, hacking on a project, studying for few AP subjects and want to learn some additional interesting things too as new programming language every 2/3 months, computer graphics, do sports... Trying to do all of them I end up not meeting with friends, not keeping in touch on social sites. How do you deal with this?
======
rick888
I usually try to fit everything in during the week and spend time with my
friends on the weekends. It's been working out pretty well for me for the last
couple of years.

